# RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura



## Schwarzseher (7. Juni 2019)

*RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Hätte da mal eine einfache Frage.
Die GTZR RGB Riegel wechseln beim Start des Rechners ständig die Farben obwohl ich in der Asus Aura Software alles auf statisch gestellt habe.
Ist das nicht möglich ohne Software,also beim booten.Ist Windows gestartet und die Software von Asus geladen,stimmt wieder alles.
Liegt das am Board(Bios) oder am Ram oder muss ich die eigene Gskill Software zusätzlich installieren?
Ist ja eigl. Asus Aura kompatibel.


----------



## evilgrin68 (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Die ASUS Aura Software kann ja erst nach dem Hochfahren von Windows die Steuerung übernehmen. Mit dem BIOS des Motherboards hat das ganze ja nichts zu tun. Ob die Farbschema auch auf den Riegeln gespeichert werden können, sollte eventuell in den FAQs von GSkill zu finden sein. Anfrage an GSkill Support könnte auch eine Antwort bringen.


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Naja das merkwürdige ist halt das bei einem Reboot,also normaler Neustart es auch funktioniert.Nur nach einem Shutdown also Kaltstart klappt es nicht.Da greift doch auch noch keine Software.
@evilgrin68
So nebenbei das ist ja hier das Support Forum von Gskill


----------



## Cody_GSK (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Hallo

Es ist richtig, dass während des Systemstarts die Module im Default Schema leuchten, bis der Hintergrunddienst von ASUS Aura gestartet wird und die konfigurierten Einstellungen anwendet. Das Verhalten mit Trident Z RGB Control ist identisch.

Da die Beleuchtungseinstellungen nicht in Hardware gespeichert werden, lässt sich dies nicht vermeiden.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Ist bei meinen Patriot Viper RGB Arbeitsspeicher nicht anders, bei allem anderem was direkt über D-RGB angeschlossen ist wird es anscheint gespeichert. Die Arbeitsspeicher und meine MSI Grafikkarte sind bei mir die einzigen wo Windows erst dazu starten muss.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Na toll wozu nennt sich das dann Asus Aura sync fähig bzw. kompatibel, wenn ich das sowieso mit der eigenen Software steuern kann?Wozu brauch ich das dann?
Warum klappt das dann bei einem Neustart?Nur beim Kaltstart nicht?
Schnellstart ist übrigens auch deaktiviert,also wird auch nix im ram gespeichert.Beim normalen Reboot behält er die Einstellungen aber doch.
Bei einem reboot kann die Asus Aura Software doch auch nicht mehr aktiv sein oder?Trotzdem gehts


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Ist eine gute Frage, denn meine Arbeitsspeicher und auch meine Grafikkarte die mit der MSI Software gesteuert wird verhalten sich auch so. Auch bei mir wird mit einem Neustart alles beibehalten. Nicht wenn ich mein Rechner neu einschalte, dann muss nachdem Windows bootet für die Arbeitsspeicher die Aura Software geladen werden und bei meiner Grafikkarte dauert es ein klein wenig länger da hierzu auch die MSI Software benötigt wird.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Ich habe das gerade extra nochmal getestet.Normaler Reboot alle farben gleich(statisch).Ok ich hab mal gelesen das wenn der Windows Schnellstart aktiviert ist werden Einstellungen gespeichert im Ram damit wieder alles sofort da ist.Ist aber auch nicht aktiviert bei mir.
Warum kann man sowas nicht ins Bios implementieren wenn es schon kompatibel sein soll.Ok ist jetzt kein Weltuntergang ,aber schon merkwürdig.Hab meine ich auch mal in anderen Threads gelesen das es sehr wohl geht aber Bios abhängig ist ka. was jetzt wirklich stimmt.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Für mich ist es jetzt auch nicht so wichtig, wolle es nur anmerken das es nicht nur bei G.Skill so ist.


----------



## Schwarzseher (11. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Ja kein Beinbruch jetzt.Logisch auch eigl. das Fremd Hardware sich nicht direkt steuern lässt.Obwohl das vielleicht sogar möglich wäre vom Bios.
Verstehe aber trotzdem nicht jetzt das es mit dem Reboot klappt ,wo ja auch noch keine Software aktiv sein kann.


----------



## Cody_GSK (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Na toll wozu nennt sich das dann Asus Aura sync fähig bzw. kompatibel, wenn ich das sowieso mit der eigenen Software steuern kann?


Die Trident Z RGB werden als ASUS Aura Sync fähig beworben, weil sich die Beleuchtung der Module, ohne die extra die G.SKILL Software installieren zu müssen, auch mit der ASUS Aura Suite steuern lassen. Wenn gewünscht auch synchron mit der Beleuchtung anderer Aura fähiger Komponenten wie dem Mainboard oder einer Grafikkarte. Die Aura Einstellungen im UEFI deines Mainboards beziehen sich aber trotzdem ausschließlich auf die LEDs des Mainboards selbst.



Schwarzseher schrieb:


> Warum klappt das dann bei einem Neustart?Nur beim Kaltstart nicht?
> Schnellstart ist übrigens auch deaktiviert,also wird auch nix im ram gespeichert.Beim normalen Reboot behält er die Einstellungen aber doch.
> Bei einem reboot kann die Asus Aura Software doch auch nicht mehr aktiv sein oder?Trotzdem gehts


Da dabei weder die Stromversorgung des RAMs unterbrochen noch die Konfigurationsdaten im Controller zurückgesetzt werden, bleibt die Beleuchtungseinstellung beim Effekt Static temporär erhalten, weil dieser nicht auf eine aktive Kontrolle durch Software angewiesen ist. Bei anderen Effekten ist es hingegen möglich das der eingestellte Effekt in dem Moment endet/aufhört, wenn der Hintergrunddienst von ASUS Aura beim Herunterfahren gestoppt wird.

Gruß

Cody

G.SKILL Deutschland
Tech Support Team


----------



## Schwarzseher (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: RGB Ram läuft nicht Syncron mit ASUS Aura*

Okay alles klar und Thx für die ausführliche Erlärung


----------

